# Russian Blue & cream dumbo babies S. NH



## Brivet89 (Apr 23, 2016)

I have Russian blue and cream colored Dumbo rat babies males and females. I am looking for exceptional homes for these babies. Knowledge about rats is key. When contacting me please give me a little bit of information about your experience with rats how many you currently have and a picture of what they are housed in or plan to house in. Please contact me by email [email protected] or you can text my cell phone anytime 603-340-4178 thank you 
LOCATED IN SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

what cute babies you have , I have 4 girls right now and my hands are full but congrads to who ever buy one , their really cute


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Very pretty baby rats. I would list some if the cities that are close to you, so if someone Google "adopt baby rats in city" they will come up accross your post


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Aww! So adorable! I wish I lived closer so I could get a pair!


----------

